# RCI and Disney (DVC)



## tlguinn_2000 (Oct 31, 2012)

We have stayed at several DVC resorts using RCI Points (BCV, BWV, and Vero Beach).  I just made a reservation for Bay Lake Towers using RCI Points.  I just asked this question over on the private thread but thought there would be more people looking at this one.
Question:  When you make a reservation thru RCI can you make a room request ahead of time?  I normally request upgrades and such when I get there.  Can you do online check in?

<


----------



## Skittles1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes, you can make room requests ahead of time.  I called about a week after confirming my RCI reservation for BWV to get our Disney reservation number, which is different than your RCI reserv. number, and that's when I made requests to be near an elevator, crib, etc.  For the most part, my requests were granted.


----------



## cory30 (Oct 31, 2012)

Skittles is correct, you can call and make a general request (location, near transportation, etc.). Having said that, for the resorts that have designated view categories (BLT - standard, lake view, theme park view; AKL - value, standard, savannah, club; BWV - standard. garden/pool view, Boardwalk view; OKW - near Hospitality House) you will in all likelyhood have the view category that was deposited with RCI. From what I have read BLT units deposited with RCI seem to primarily be Lake View (although it is possible other view types have been deposited as well and I just have seen a small sample). The Lake Views are for the most part very nice and some even allow for a nice view of the MK. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have also done the online check in.  When you do that, it also has a page where you can make 2 "requests".  Bay Lake Tower totally threw me for a loop, because there were so many different requests.  For example (and these are made up and just to give you a jist of it):  above 5th floor, above 10th floor, above 11th floor, by concourse to Contemp., above 15th floor, and so on and so on.  I had no clue to what to check off and was unsure what would happen if I just left it blank what would have happened.  This was a DVC points reservation booked for Lake view.  We were on the 9th floor and I was fine with it, although I was hoping for one of those lake views with a partial MK view.  It didn't really matter because we were only there for 2 nights.  I ended up closing out of the online check in and then posting online for advice on one of the DVC boards.

By doing online check in, your packet is usually totally made up when you get there and the line usually moves quicker, unless you have someone in front of you that is not happy with the room assigned and then that holds the line up.


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Nov 1, 2012)

Skittles1 said:


> I called about a week after confirming my RCI reservation for BWV to get our Disney reservation number,



Is this the number you called: "Please call DVC member services at 800-800-9800 no later than 48 hours prior to arrival"



cory30 said:


> You will in all likelyhood have the view category that was deposited with RCI. From what I have read BLT units deposited with RCI seem to primarily be Lake View (although it is possible other view types have been deposited as well and I just have seen a small sample).


My reservation is thru RCI points so I am not sure which room they give to the points people


SOS8260456 said:


> I had no clue to what to check off and was unsure what would happen if I just left it blank what would have happened.  This was a DVC points reservation booked for Lake view.



Yeah I will have to read over on the DisBoards which room view to request.

.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 5, 2012)

As Cory mentions, the view category is fixed at exchange time.  Once DVC has record of your exchange (about 1-2 weeks after confirmation) they can tell you the view category to which you are assigned.  You cannot change this.

Within a view category, I have found it is better to request *what* I want than *where* I want.  If the specific room(s) you ask for are not available, the assigner has no idea how to pick a room that is at least a good second choice.


----------



## spears2008 (Nov 6, 2012)

We have a 1-bedroom at BLT booked through an RCI exchange.  I called and confirmed that it is a lake-view.  We made room requests when we called to give the names of the people traveling. hope that helps.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Nov 6, 2012)

bnoble said:


> Within a view category, I have found it is better to request *what* I want than *where* I want.  If the specific room(s) you ask for are not available, the assigner has no idea how to pick a room that is at least a good second choice.



That is why when I went to do online check in for Bay Lake Towers I was at a loss.  I didn't care what floor we were on, but I guess I can see people caring about low or high floors, or by the walkway.  However, they listed so many different specific floors that it was silly because to me what is the difference between the 10th floor or 11th floor?

So that was one thing I did not like about online check in.

I like SSR or OKW choices....by quiet pool, , by themed pool, by DDT walkway, by hospitality house, by transportation, etc. They made so much more sense to me.


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Nov 7, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> However, they listed so many different specific floors that it was silly because to me what is the difference between the 10th floor or 11th floor?



What floor you are on can determine your view based on this over on the Disboards -> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2257082

<


----------



## SOS8260456 (Nov 7, 2012)

tlguinn_2000 said:


> What floor you are on can determine your view based on this over on the Disboards -> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2257082
> 
> <



Yes, I had found that thread when I researched back then.  I can see a difference between higher and lower floors, but once you got above a certain floor number, the views are pretty much the same.  For example, 7409 and 8409 have the views. I can see where lower floors would not due to trees, etc.  I can also see people wanting lower vs. higher if they do not care for heights.  I just figured that they could consolidate floor preferences a little better, especially when the screen only allows a person 2 choices.

After that BLT stay, I decided that I would not do online check in for BLT if we stay there again.  I will give my preferences to Member Services and then be able to discuss options with the cast member when I check in.  We are not too picky anyway and I only really moan a little when I am on an extended stay at the same resort for more than one week.  I am happy just to be there and I guess part of that is the fact that because of timeshares, we are not paying "full freight" to be there.


----------

